# Offshore Friday



## dawgwatch (Oct 5, 2016)

thinking about taking ole faithful out friday night....Anyone want to tag along???


----------



## boatbuilder (Oct 5, 2016)

Count me in


----------



## boatbuilder (Oct 5, 2016)

Want to try g reef?


----------



## fourwinds (Oct 5, 2016)

Where is that?


----------



## dawgwatch (Oct 5, 2016)

g sounds good...I don't know where the pic is from, I googled old boats...On a serious note, everyone play the safe side, I have been in enough hurricanes over the last 25 years building powerless to know not to be stupid...


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll bring my net, we can catch them as they blow by!  We can then turn them around and have the wind scale them for us, too.


----------



## boatbuilder (Oct 7, 2016)

Grays reef

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=41008


----------



## fuelman1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Whoa Nelly! 19.4 foot wave recorded at 10:50pm on 10-7.


----------



## dawgwatch (Oct 8, 2016)

wow... could not imagine being caught in that...I hope everyone that lives on the coast are safe and your property survived... Please know that my prayers have been with you...


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Oct 9, 2016)

Does anyone joking about this live out here?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Oct 10, 2016)

I didn't need a justification or pats on the back for yourselves. I was only being curious. So, I'm assuming that's a no.


----------



## dawgwatch (Oct 10, 2016)

I apologize if I sounded as if I were joking about anyone near the coast, that would be the last thing I would want to do. I live about 1 hour from Brunswick and my family housed several here from St. Simons. I have seen the devistation firsthand of hurricanes and how it destroys lives built by families and businesses. I spent the last 25 years restoring power to people from Miami to New York. Again, please if I offended you please accept my apology as that was not my intent. I hope and pray that all who make their livelihood on or near the coast are back up and running for steam as quickly as possible.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm not offended. I just worry if the wife and kid's of the retired army ranger/us Marshall that got killed saw something like this. People that live here are making light of it (the people who own nothing and have nothing to their ne except the drugs in their system) and I know the wife is already sick of it. I don't think you personally may have meant it that way. Just want people to remember that people lost homes and loved ones that's all. I am a bit sensitive  (sissified) right now because I have to figure out how to make a dollar bill right now. I read and heard a million jokes about this one leading up to the storm. It made me nervous to hear or read them because mother ocean is always listening. People laughed about her main and made jokes and look what happened with that. My only request is that we mind our jokes in public areas when life is lost or could be lost. Hoping to be fishing tomorow and give yall an update on the inshore side of it


----------



## roperdoc (Oct 11, 2016)

Jimmy Lee,
 I saw what a hurricane can be like when Hugo came through SC. The homeplace still doesn't look quite right. Our prayers are with everyone on the coast. It will be years after the physical damage is repaired before lives truly get back to normal.
 A good ride around the marsh will help your soul. Evidence of the power that was unleashed will leave you in wonder that no more lives were lost.
 Let us know what shape the area is in. We are curious,as that is human nature, but foremost we are concerned about our friends in the area. Here in Athens we got less than 15 minutes of light rain and it is hard to fathom what y'all experienced


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Oct 14, 2016)

Somehow our bait shop and dock are still around. Nothing short of a miracle. Wilmington island is a mess. Tons of trees down. It was only a cat 2 and could've been a lot worse. The govt is doing an amazing job taking care of things. Not enough people respect what happened thouugh. People are saying they will ride the next one out


----------



## dawgwatch (Oct 17, 2016)

If people would have been to Pass Christian, MS after Katrina came through and seen what I saw, they would be no thought of ever wanting to ride one out above a cat 1. Mother nature is no joke, and things can change from pleasant to your worst nightmare in minutes.


----------

